# $1000 worth of eyeshadows gone. POOF just like that.



## LC (Mar 29, 2010)

So this past saturday I did a wedding. Of my 11 palettes, 7 of them are my colors, pinks purples blues, etc. For weddings I typically work with only neutrals, so i set my 7 colored palettes aside and worked with my other 4 palettes. Well, because I set them aside, they were out of sight and out of mind. When I packed up to go, I forgot them. I can't get a hold of the bride because her phone is off. I emailed her but I'm sure shes on her honeymoon by now. I'm pretty sure between all the bridesmaids and the girl doing her hair who kept asking me about my makeup, someone took them. If I get them back I'll be AMAZED. I'm so upset cause most of my colors were Limited!! UGHHHH so bummed.


----------



## DigitalRain (Mar 29, 2010)

OMG!!! I hope you get them back. Can you get in touch with her family?? Where did you do the wedding at? I wouldn't give up on trying to get those palettes back.


----------



## LC (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh def not giving up, trust me...i need them for two weddings this coming weekend. I can't get a hold of the family, I don't know who they are. She was getting ready at her aunt's house, So I think today I'm just going to stop by (I havent yet because it's 50 miles away) and see if theyre there. Was thinking if theyre not there, I wonder if I could file a police report? Not sure how that would work


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you've lost them!  And so many!

Regardless of how envious a person may be of something, just because it is left there, it does not mean it is to be taken. 

I actually feel really angry on your behalf, because I HATE HATE HATE people who keep things they find as thier own. 

I am so glad my MU is covered by house insurance. I hope you have business insurance that covers yours sweetie. 

Don't give up and remember, the police will probably laugh, but this IS actual theft if they don't return to you. Persue it if they don't return.

Get filing your police report!!! it's a LOT of money!!!!

also, if they are not there, I reccomend telling the people who's place it wass left at you will be doing so, sometimes people will rather own up then go to court over MU.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Mar 29, 2010)

definitely file a police report.  that's a high price tag!  do you have a list of the colors?  pictures of the palettes?  if so, include them in the police report.

also, try to track down the hair girl. i would also try to see her in person and see if she has them.  and when you ask her, give her an out.  suggest that maybe she or someone else took them for safe keeping until they tracked you down.  that way, if she has them she'll be more likely to hand them over.

i'm sorry this happened to you!


----------



## DigitalRain (Mar 29, 2010)

Let us know what happens. Im hoping somebody is holding them waiting for you to claim them


----------



## January (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh,  I feel so terrible for you! It's such a sick feeling to feel like someone took something of yours. Hopefully, they have a conscience and give them back. 

Just stay positive that you will get them back!


----------



## westindiesangel (Mar 29, 2010)

That's horrible!! $1000! I would definitely go with the advice above and file a report and see where that takes you...


----------



## tthelwell (Mar 29, 2010)

OMGosh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm sooooo SAD for u! I saw ur collection and I kno it's heartbreaking to lose any makeup much less that MUCH! I pray that u get ur stuff back. *HUGS*


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 29, 2010)

girlie I hope you get ur stuff back! that would really be heart breaking to me. But I would file a police report and see how far that takes you keep us posted!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh no! That's terrible!! Hope you do get your palettes back. Definitely file a police report about it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 29, 2010)

were you insured? def file a police report asap


----------



## hello_my_apple (Mar 29, 2010)

i'd go to the house first. if someone from her party took it or her family took it, it's make up and it's bound to be seen by the bride again for sure! let's just hope she's understanding and will keep a good eye out for you! but if things dont work out for you, you have to file a police report. im soooo sorry this happened to you! something like this happened to me on halloween, but thank goodness i had a friend who spotted the girl and snatched the pallate outta her hands. lets just pray there are some good people out there in the world who will do the right thing.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 29, 2010)

i hope you get your stuffs back ! stalk them!!!!!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 29, 2010)

Stay positive.

Once, at three in the morning, my best friend (who is a photographer) and I finished partying at a club, and he had been taking photos there that night since hes the house photographer for the club - we got out of the taxi on the way home and FORGOT his camera in the trunk. Thousands of dollars worth of gear. We thought for sure that it was game over, and we called the taxi company and they put out a alert to the cab drivers. Turns out the guy was an honest guy and returned it less then an hour later, although he said he was tempted. We gave him 100 dollars for his honesty.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Stay positive.

Once, at three in the morning, my best friend (who is a photographer) and I finished partying at a club, and he had been taking photos there that night since hes the house photographer for the club - we got out of the taxi on the way home and FORGOT his camera in the trunk. Thousands of dollars worth of gear. We thought for sure that it was game over, and we called the taxi company and they put out a alert to the cab drivers. Turns out the guy was an honest guy and returned it less then an hour later, although he said he was tempted. We gave him 100 dollars for his honesty._

 


This is what I would hold out. I've had the option of keeping several wallets, a camera, a bicycle, and a multitude of DVDs and game systems throughout my life, and I've always returned them. I also left my wallet down at the coffee shop once with $200 in cash and a credit card in it (I normally don't keep any cash on me, but I needed it for that night), and someone was honest and turned it in to the barrista, who gave it to me when I came back down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If she isn't honest, don't be afraid to give her Hell for it. Some people think it's "no big deal" unless something "technological," like a car or a camera, is stolen, but that's your livelihood and it's worth a lot of money! Hopefully, even if people were curious, they know better than to steal something that a person needs to feed themselves.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 29, 2010)

i've been lucky, people returned my wallet before when i left it, stuff like that.
and i personally turned in a bank envelope with $800 of cash it in once. 
there are good people in this world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i would still file the report, as back up for you in case they are not as honest.. this way there will be no question why you waited so long.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 29, 2010)

ught that sucks. i don't know how people can do that and just go on using the stolen makeup like it's nothing, you know whoever took it is probaly wearing the shadow right now. i would just wait for her to get back to u, file a report, threaten to sue, and see if she can figure out who has it and get it back to u. tell her u don't even want the persons name, just get the makeup back and u'll leave it alone.


----------



## angi (Mar 29, 2010)

This is terrible. I'm so sorry. I really hope you get them back. 

Definitely give the police a call, if only to explore your options in terms of how you should report them. It will probably help you if you can make a claim on insurance later. 

You never know, they might have been overlooked, and they might still be about somewhere. Hopefully someone is holding them for you. 

Please, let us know how you get on.


----------



## cazgh (Mar 29, 2010)

Dont panic yet - someone will have picked them up and return them to you for sure!!!  Just got a few panicky days to get through until you get hold of someone - get yourself over to the house ASAP.  

Best of luck!!  I once lost my purse on the main high street - retraced my steps and went back to all the places I had been and no sign of it.  I was gutted and started calling all the banks and everything and when I got home from work, a kind lady had found it, found my number in it and managed to call and leave a message on my answer phone with her number.  Made up didn't quite do how I felt justice.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 29, 2010)

oh no!! I really hope you can your eyeshadows back. Usually weddings are extremely hectic so sometimes someone could have accidentally picked up the kit without realizing it belongs to you.  Best of luck!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah i really hope that you do get them back. there are many honest people in teh world so lets just hope that her and her friends are some of the honest people. and if not then file a police report. but finegrs crossed that it won't come to that.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 29, 2010)

oh my god...i'd fall apart if i lost that much worth of ANYTHING. hope you get your stuff back!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 30, 2010)

I think it's likely it was just picked up and put aside. Unless someone specifically knows the value of it, I don't think anyone would take someone else's used makeup?


----------



## MissResha (Mar 30, 2010)

^^you'd be surprised.


----------



## LC (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roLLerGrrL* 

 
_I think it's likely it was just picked up and put aside. Unless someone specifically knows the value of it, I don't think anyone would take someone else's used makeup?_

 
yes you'd be very surprised. especially since the hair girl was very interested in my makeup and had brought a small makeup kit of her own, so i'm sure she'd love to have added it to her kit.


as an update: the aunt of the bride saw them first and put them aside! I almost cried when I heard she had them at her house!! Not that I'd need to replace every color, but I'd have to buy a sh** ton of eyeshadows to make up for it since I regularly use them for shoots and weddings...what a relief! thanks for everyone's support


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Mar 30, 2010)

^ that is EXCELLENT news!  i'm very happy you got your stuff back!


----------



## tthelwell (Mar 30, 2010)

YAY! I'm so happy for u! Thank heavens for decent ppl (they still exist)!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 30, 2010)

I believe this could be a case of an older generation having sense to put something the younger might take a shine to out of harms way.. 

Glad you got your ES back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would shit bricks if I lost an eyeshadow at someone elses house, let alone that many!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 30, 2010)

I was thinking about you when I turned on my computer. After I read your post last night I couldn't stop thinking about how horrible this was to happen. I am SO happy that your e/s are safe. What great news.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 30, 2010)

So glad to hear that your shadows are safe!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 30, 2010)

OMG, I would've totally freaked!  I'm so glad your shadows are safe and sound.


----------



## LC (Mar 30, 2010)

this was me this morning getting my palettes back!!


----------



## MissCrystal (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_this was me this morning getting my palettes back!!




_

 

aww so happy for you .. btw love your nail polish


----------



## Kragey (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_yes you'd be very surprised. especially since the hair girl was very interested in my makeup and had brought a small makeup kit of her own, so i'm sure she'd love to have added it to her kit.


as an update: the aunt of the bride saw them first and put them aside! I almost cried when I heard she had them at her house!! Not that I'd need to replace every color, but I'd have to buy a sh** ton of eyeshadows to make up for it since I regularly use them for shoots and weddings...what a relief! thanks for everyone's support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Oh, that's wonderful news! It's good to know that there are still honest people out there.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 30, 2010)

That's good to hear.  You were in my thoughts.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 30, 2010)

Yayyyy!!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 30, 2010)

Hurray, so glad to hear this and to know that there are honest people out there yet! And you look gorgeous in your pic, I'd like to know what you're wearing on your eyes


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 30, 2010)

glad u got ur stuff back.


----------



## LC (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Hurray, so glad to hear this and to know that there are honest people out there yet! And you look gorgeous in your pic, I'd like to know what you're wearing on your eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
abby- this is the fotd for my eyes in this pic

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/purple-blue-162025/

only difference is...i slept in the makeup (i know it's bad, but i was too exhausted to take it off), so my foundation and lips obviously aren't showing up anymore, and my eyeshadow faded a bit


----------



## kittykit (Mar 31, 2010)

Yay! Good to know your e/s are safe!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 31, 2010)

Glad you got them back! Love your victory pic!


----------



## BandAid209 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm glad to see you got your stuff back!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 2, 2010)

omg if this was me..there would have been blood. Im glad you got them back.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 2, 2010)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY so happy for you babeeeeee


----------



## MissResha (Apr 2, 2010)

OMG yay!! im so happy you got your stuff back!!!


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome! Haha love that pic of you too! So cute


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 2, 2010)

very happy for you!


----------



## feeorin (Apr 3, 2010)

omg I am so happy for you' I only have one pallete but I would die if it got lost


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2010)

Yay for getting them back!!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank goodness


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2010)

yay! i'm pleased you got them back!!


----------



## Nicala (Apr 4, 2010)

Yay!!! Glad to hear that you got your palettes back!!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 5, 2010)

Yay a happy ending!!


----------

